# Drop shot vs. Carolina vs. Texas Rig?



## RayGreco (Mar 27, 2008)

When fishing plastics -- I used to always fish a texas rig  - then I started fishing what I call a "cheater carolina rig"  with a trick worm.  (Pinching a bullet weight about 6-8 inches above the hook. ) 

But lately I have been having great success with a Drop shot. 

I have always heard that Drop shots were good for winter time, colder water and bedding bass but I am thinking that I may fish it all through the year --- any thoughts on this?


----------



## roym22 (Mar 27, 2008)

I fish it all year round. Deep or shallow. Don't forget about a split shot rig.


----------



## RayGreco (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok cool -- I am going to show my ignorance but what is a split shot rig? maybe I call it something else?


----------



## pbmang (Mar 27, 2008)

The drop shot will catch fish all year.  It is best when the fish are sluggish to bite other things (when its really cold or really warm for example).I just started using it in the last 6 or 8 months and it has shown itself to be very versitle.  You can try all kinds of baits as well as alter your presentation and really put a hurtin' on the fish.


----------



## volguy (Mar 27, 2008)

*fishing*

you are talking about three totally different baits, even though each uses a worm, they are still totally different, thus you use each of them in different circumstances.  For instance, if fish are really shallow (less than a foot), you are not going to use a dropshot or the worm portion of the the rig will almost be on top of the water.  so you would go with texas or carolina.  if you have a lot of brush and debris, then you aren't going to use a carolina rig in this same shallow water.

if you see fish straight under the boat and need to vertical fish (pretty much where the dropshot originated), then you could not really fish a carolina rig and you would want a texas or dropshot.  if these same fish are up in the water column and not on the bottom, then that rules out the texas rig.

so as you can see, each bait is used in totally different ways.  you can't always use a dropshot or texas or carolina.  you have to have each of them to have a complete arsenal of weapons against the fish. hehehehhe


----------



## roym22 (Mar 27, 2008)

split shot is the small piece of lead (like the one you use for bream fishing) placed about 3in above your hook. It catches fish in the summer when they just want hit anything. We catch a lot of fish in grass with it.


----------



## jcbama (Mar 27, 2008)

If you are fishing the dropshot for just a vertical presentation then you are missing out.  You can drag it just like a c-rig and it be very effective.  I've even started fishing it with a little heavier line and up to a 2/0 hook with bigger baits.


----------



## RayGreco (Mar 27, 2008)

Great advice guys -- I have been dragging it and finding that to be deadly! 
I guess having the weight under the bait gives you better control of the worm -- that maybe why I like it.   In theory you could fish it on the bottom by letting line go slack, and this would seem more real to me then a carolina rig.  Maybe that is off though?


----------



## volguy (Mar 27, 2008)

*fishing*

i would agree totally with hopping a dropshot on the bottom.  especially if you are hopping it down a ledge of some sort like a rock ledge.  that is one of the most effective ways to fish a dropshot.

however, if you are fishing in 1 foot of water or less (like right now when the fish are all the way on the bank), you will have a hard time with a dropshot.  that was all i was implying.


----------

